# Stages I've made



## strata8 (Sep 12, 2008)

Battlefield:






Pictochat:





Smashville:





Kokiri Forest:





What do you think?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks good.  For somereason i like pictochat the best.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, that's very nice


----------



## The Teej (Sep 12, 2008)

I am really, really loving the Kokiri Forest one! It's awesome!

(Although I'm a bit of an Ocarina nut, so it's expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## strata8 (Sep 13, 2008)

Made a new one. It's a Starfox stage (obviously!)


----------

